# The Battle for Eggbert



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I took this video last week of Ricky and Lucy fighting over Eggbert. This isn't new, but I haven't captured it on video before. Poor Ricky is confused and him and Lucy are both attracted to their dad Some of their fights involve serious "wing slapping" and chasing each other 'round the room for a bit. Thankfully they don't fight all that seriously and the fights are short lived

I'm new with the whole video editing thing and the processes involved in converting video files, editing them and uploading them take a LONG time! This is my first attempt at editing the video itself so it's not the greatest. Not even sure how the program works entirely or what it can actually do. 

There is a part at the beginning where I make the action go in slow motion (for effect), lol. There is a weird sound too during this and later on in the video but don't worry, that's just me "moaning" like a pigeon. LOL. Seems to fool all my birds into thinking there is another alpha-male bird in the room

It's a large file again, so it's easier and faster if you have a high speed connection.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSakDyOTAQ4

Enjoy...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL!  That is so funny. The one with white on him (Lucy or Ricky?) has almost a blue neck ring, at least it looks so in the video. I got a big kick out of this, thanks Brad.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, this was so cute. Eggbert, Ricky and Lucy are so beautiful. Did Ricky jump on your knee at the end? Still think you need to get Eggbert a wife!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't believe how big your birds are They are so cute, the video is hilarious.
What happens when you put them all together?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, they're about the size of chickens. I try to imagine what my little Mercury would look like in there--probably like a mouse!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute, Brad, and a good job with the editing. Are you using the software that comes with Windows Media Center or somthing else?

When I heard your moaning, I first thought there was a lovesick cow or perhaps a moose in the vicinity   

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> When I heard your moaning, I first thought there was a lovesick cow or perhaps a moose in the vicinity
> Terry


Terry! LOLOL  

Brad, great video of the gang! Love seeing them in action!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Eggin' 'em on, BRAD, with all than moanin'??? ROFL No wonder they were fighting!  

LOVE those birds. They are terrific! They look SOOO huggable!!

I agree, maybe a mate for Eggbert?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great video, Brad! Beautiful, healthy birds you have there. Ricky is such a sweetie! Have you thought of putting Lucy and Eggbert together and getting Ricky a hen of his own?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Great video of your pijies, Brad. Acutally, from the way Rickie jumped up on 
your knee when you did the 'cow imitation', he seemed quite interested in 
you  . Just don't nod your head back, who knows what you'll be agreeing 
to  

Yup, might be time to fetch a mate for Eggbert, that's a bit big of a space
over there all by himself.

Thanks for sharing your adorable video w/us.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Everyone...I'm glad you liked the video of my rascally runts



maryjane said:


> LOL!  That is so funny. The one with white on him (Lucy or Ricky?) has almost a blue neck ring, at least it looks so in the video.


Hi Maryjane...yep, that's Ricky, the black & white bird. I think his neck just looked blue from the video but it's really purple. I just use a still digital cam to take the vids so it's not the greatest quality.



Lady Tarheel said:


> Did Ricky jump on your knee at the end? Still think you need to get Eggbert a wife!


Maggie, yep, he jumped up on my knee...he comes to me for comfort at times. Maybe one day I'll find another mate for Eggbert, we'll see what happens in the future. The whole thing is a nightmare to think about and the 3 of them have been doing so well lately and the thought of bringing in a new bird of unknown health, really scares me.



Reti said:


> I can't believe how big your birds are , the video is hilarious. What happens when you put them all together?Reti


Reti, how can you tell how big they are, lol. I don't think I'd be able to just by viewing the video but they are big. I haven't put them all together in a long time. Eggbert is too aggressive and especially towards Ricky. Lucy immediately wants to be mated and if I do let her around him, she seems to lay shortly thereafter and with no contact. I guess it's like Treesa's always said and that just the "idea" can make them lay. I'm hoping that Lucy will get a break from egg laying for awhile now and over the winter.



Pidgey said:


> Yeah, they're about the size of chickens. I try to imagine what my little Mercury would look like in there--probably like a mouse!
> Pidgey


Yep, they are the size of small chickens virtually, lol. I'm sure your little Mercury would look like, well...the planet Mercury compared to say...Jupiter! lol. 



TAWhatley said:


> a good job with the editing. Are you using the software that comes with Windows Media Center or somthing else?
> 
> When I heard your moaning, I first thought there was a lovesick cow or perhaps a moose in the vicinity
> Terry


Thanks Terry, just used the standard software that comes with Windows Media Center, windows movie maker. The time consuming part is converting the quicktime files from my camera into .avi files to load into windows movie maker. Haven't had a lot of time to play around with the movie editing features though or different software options.

LOLOLOL! Yes, I guess I do sound like a lovesick cow or bull moose. It sounds so real to me and until I hear it on the video. Sometimes it seems like I've got Eggbert's pitch and tone down pat when we're going at the same time, lol.



mr squeaks said:


> Eggin' 'em on, BRAD, with all than moanin'??? ROFL No wonder they were fighting!
> LOVE those birds. They are terrific! They look SOOO huggable!!
> I agree, maybe a mate for Eggbert?


LOL, the moaning does "egg" them on a little but trust me...they do enough of this bickering on their own without any moaning from me! Glad you enjoyed it, wish you could see them in person. A mate for Eggbert...maybe in the spring next year...we'll see.



TerriB said:


> Beautiful, healthy birds you have there. Ricky is such a sweetie! Have you thought of putting Lucy and Eggbert together and getting Ricky a hen of his own?


Hi Terri, thanks as well...sure hope they are all healthy and remain so. Ricky is a sweetie for sure. I have thought of putting Lucy & Eggbert together but it seems like such a worry. There are times when Eggbert is even aggressive with her and I'm not sure why and now that Henny is gone. Ricky doesn't seem interested in hens at all. If I did allow Lucy & Eggbert to be together, Ricky would be very lonely and frustrated by himself. Then if I couldn't find him a mate or he didn't accept one, it would be terrible. Also, and when Henny was alive, he had no interest in her either, sometimes even attacking her when I did put them all together under supervision.



feralpigeon said:


> Great video of your pijies, Brad. Acutally, from the way Rickie jumped up on
> your knee when you did the 'cow imitation', he seemed quite interested in
> you. Just don't nod your head back, who knows what you'll be agreeing
> to.
> fp


Thanks FP, lol. Yes, Ricky does like me a lot and has ever since I brought him home. He was the "clingy" one, always wanting to be on me and still does today. Sometimes Lucy likes to be on me too, but not as much and only when she's not distracted by Eggbert....which is nearly all the time, lol. I guess I'm not as good a moaner and strutter as Eggbert is, lol


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice video Brad, love seeing your birds they are so beautiful. Lucy has to be one of the most georgous pigeons I have ever seen. Kind of cute how they are in love with the same bird. If you ever want their attention hoot like an owl. It is their alarm bell. Once again nice video Brad. 

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> Nice video Brad, love seeing your birds they are so beautiful. Lucy has to be one of the most georgous pigeons I have ever seen. Kind of cute how they are in love with the same bird. If you ever want their attention hoot like an owl. It is their alarm bell. Once again nice video Brad.
> 
> Cindy


Thank you, Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

naturegirl said:


> If you ever want their attention hoot like an owl. It is their alarm bell...


With a pigeon that big, it'd more likely be the dinner bell...

Pidgey


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, Brad, you have very pretty big birds.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brad, that video is hilarious!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Sue and Derrick


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Here's the unedited version of the clip, but condensed. The action is at real speed and shows just how quick and angry Lucy was, lol. She attempted a double wing slap on the move....what a feisty girl she is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdKWZ63p81U


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

They are so funny Brad! I can't stop watching them! A question from someone who always rescued male pigeons : do the females moan and groan too? Just curious!  
My female doves coo just a little bit, but they laugh a lot!!!  

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Poulette said:


> They are so funny Brad! I can't stop watching them! A question from someone who always rescued male pigeons : do the females moan and groan too? Just curious!
> My female doves coo just a little bit, but they laugh a lot!!!
> 
> Suz.


Hi Suz, 

I'm glad you enjoyed the video Yes, female pigeons do moan and groan, but not usually as often or with as much determination as the males, lol. A single male will sit and moan/call and call for a hen to come to him. Mind you, Lucy (poor baby) does a lot of this too, since she's SO anxious to mate up with her dad. They are all different it seems and with different circumstances.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I can attest to males "moaning and groaning!" When Squeaks is in "mate" mode, he will sit in a corner of my small kitchen and just carry on! Sometimes he is so loud that when I'm talking on the phone, people will say, "What IS that noise?" LOL My phone IS close to his "kitchen corner!"  

I, periodically, have to go and reassure him that his "mate" is still around!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Brad,

They are so cute. I have to commend you on the cleaniness of your bird's dwellings. I can clean all day and never get my lofts to look like that. Lots of room for 3 very spoiled little fids.

Feather


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh yes Mr Squeaks, Tigeon is a "master moaner" too! Sometimes he seems to be signing an opera! I would just like to hear a female for a change  
As Feather said, it is true Brad that your pigeon place is always very clean, I suspect you to be a neat freak for your birds (but I think it's ok, I'm one, I confess)  So Lucy wants to seduce her dad... Nimbus and Plume are in fact a mother and son couple...  I begin with 3 doves, 2 females and one male. He mated with the 2 ladies and settled in the nest with only one of them. Nimbus laid eggs and raised 2 chicks alone and kept the male as his mate. Sounds like a soap opera!

Suz.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just wondering, Brad, why not let the two mate? Any eggs, replace...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> Brad,
> 
> They are so cute. *I have to commend you on the cleaniness of your bird's dwellings.* I can clean all day and never get my lofts to look like that. Lots of room for 3 very spoiled little fids.
> 
> Feather


Thank you Feather I do spend a lot of time cleaning up after them. I like it to be as clean as possible for my pigeons & me. But you're right, I've only got 3 "fids" to look after and they don't make too much mess. I also tend to take pictures right after I've cleaned their room, lol. You have 93 pigeons so it would be next to impossible for your loft(s) to be spotless



Poulette said:


> As Feather said, it is true Brad that your pigeon place is always very clean, I suspect you to be a neat freak for your birds (but I think it's ok, I'm one, I confess) So Lucy wants to seduce her dad... Nimbus and Plume are in fact a mother and son couple... I begin with 3 doves, 2 females and one male. He mated with the 2 ladies and settled in the nest with only one of them. Nimbus laid eggs and raised 2 chicks alone and kept the male as his mate. Sounds like a soap opera!
> 
> Suz.


LOL Suz, yes it does sound like a soap opera you've got going on over there. I think all of us with pet pigeons can all relate to having a soap opera going on with our birds, they really do weird things at times and there is always "drama",lol. Yep, I think I'm a neat freak like you



mr squeaks said:


> Just wondering, Brad, why not let the two mate? Any eggs, replace...


Hi Shi, 

I'm not sure I know what you mean. Do you mean just let them mate only or allow Lucy and Eggbert to be together all the time? Eggbert has shown aggression towards Lucy at times and recently. He sometimes attempts to peck at her through the screening. I think that if I did allow them to be together permanently, he'd eventually warm up to her but I just don't think this situation would work out because then Ricky would be left all alone on his side of the room. I know he wouldn't be happy over there by himself and I just can't take down the screened wall and let them all be together. Eggbert HATES Ricky and is an incessant bully to him & Ricky doesn't seem to have the good sense to stay away from Eggbert.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Brad, That is so funny. That was so cute when Ricky was looking at the camera. You did a great job with the video. I have to laugh, when I'm petting my Sam and the other ones come near us, he will wing slap them, it's really cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Shi, 

I'm not sure I know what you mean. Do you mean just let them mate only or allow Lucy and Eggbert to be together all the time? Eggbert has shown aggression towards Lucy at times and recently. He sometimes attempts to peck at her through the screening. I think that if I did allow them to be together permanently, he'd eventually warm up to her but I just don't think this situation would work out because then Ricky would be left all alone on his side of the room. I know he wouldn't be happy over there by himself and I just can't take down the screened wall and let them all be together. Eggbert HATES Ricky and is an incessant bully to him & Ricky doesn't seem to have the good sense to stay away from Eggbert.*


Mmm, guess I WAS thinking of the mating bit. Didn't remember who didn't get along with whom. Lucy seemed sooo interested, so I thought...

Oh my, Soap Opera Digest... 

OK, back to the drawing board!  

A mate for Eggbert?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Brad,
I understand they are always separated? I know that I never could let my 2 male doves be together, and they are also father and son. The females can tolerate to be in the same room, but not too close! In our soap opera today...  Here is the very first baby Nimbus raised alone, the older brother born just before Plume (2002)...

http://cf.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/plumecolombeau/detail?.dir=c7ba&.dnm=0d68.jpg&.src=ph

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AWWW Suz....what an adorable photo of Nimbus and little one Your doves are so sweet and just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Brad, Suz1 What a GREAT PICTURE!!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

In this picture, future Plume is in one of the eggs!!!  The little grey guy was a cute Button Quail very tame and sweet. He loved to hang with the doves all the time!

http://cf.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/plumecolombeau/detail?.dir=c7ba&.dnm=6c03.jpg&.src=ph

Merry Christmas day!

Suz.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Suz,

Great pictures! Your birds are so beautiful.

I love the "family" photos....that one of Mama feeding Baby is precious.

Merry Christmas Day to you too!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Suz, what beautiful, healthy birds! That little quail is too cute!!!


----------

